# Get yourself some Satsuma Rock, it's brilliant



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

11 degrees today so I decided to get the last coat of wax on until spring. G3 detox followed by AG HD Cleanser. As the sample pot was too small for the applicator I used the edge of a small spoon to remove shavings of wax which worked really well. The wax spreads very easily and thins out well. Cured for five minutes and buffed off. Leaves a stunning wet look finish. The smell during application is amazing and my wife came outside and said she could smell oranges in the air. Satsuma Rock is a fantastic wax in terms of both use and looks. Well done Jay and thank you.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I would love to try this but I have so many waxes its insane.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi great gonzo, it the weather stays mild I will get another layer down in the next week or so. If you want to PM your details I am happy to post you my sample pot. Use what you need and post it back to me.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a very impressive finish for a wax on a light coloured car!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks soo good on this paint


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Does look very impressive i must say


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kind replies, second coat applied.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, those reflections in the second image are something special.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I would love to try this but I have so many waxes its insane.


Me too. I also want some 22 and V Ice. Not quite sure why though! Well, I do know why - OCD! :tumbleweed:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

take more photos:thumb:


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

more photos please. It's awesome.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I like this one


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

AndyCa said:


> Hi great gonzo, it the weather stays mild I will get another layer down in the next week or so. If you want to PM your details I am happy to post you my sample pot. Use what you need and post it back to me.


That's a very kind offer mate, I might take you up on that if you still have some come spring time!!!!
Was there any difference after the second coat?
Cheers Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi great gonzo, wetter and fantastic reflections. I will be buying a full pot so I will not use my sample pot again. There is more than enough left for quite a few cars. You are more than welcome to PM me come spring and I will send it to you.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

After a night of rain.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice beading, you can even tell the car's on a very slight slope given how it's beaded.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

As subliminally hinted on another thread by a very respectable DW member 

If this is a "superior" DJ Supernatural Hybrid recipe with added zest of orange aroma - I'm in peeps. :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I've always been impressed with Bouncers Waxes'. We spent a day trailing a pre release a few years ago against Glasur, well, all I can say is "I preferred Jay's offering" ..


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I think the first photo I posted shows best what a great wax this is.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice results and review from yourself, I have to try Satsuma Rock one day, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I hope Andy doesn't mind me contributing to this thread too!

I also used Satsuma Rock on Saturday after a personal delivery from Chris @ Waxamomo! If you've not seen my Showroom thread, we spent the day trying new products out and giving our cars a general once over!

Few pictures:










I love the packaging, i think PJ from Dodo Juice has done a brilliant job with the design work!

The wax smells incredible, even more so when you start to spread it round the tub and load the applicator. It's very oily, much more so than the other Bouncers waxes, but this just makes it even easier to spread!










One swipe of the tub is more than enough to cover half a panel. Thin-to-win approach required as usual! If i'm being honest, think i layed it on a little thick on first application! Just readjusting between different waxes!










I actually found it was better to let it cure for a little longer than the other Bouncers waxes like. 5 mins did the trick for me!










Whole bonnet done and looking very glossy!

Second coat was added after a couple of hours and it was beading very nicely today in the torrential rain we've had here! No beading pics just yet but i'll certainly get some over the next couple of days!

Thanks
Jon


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi Jon, thanks for posting, don't mind at all mate. Great results on that stunner of a car. The pot design is simply amazing and the wax itself is even better. Spent the drive to work looking at the bonnet and thinking wow I have never seen such perfect reflections ever in the paintwork. To me, this wax is something very special.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice, but we need some more pics


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

AndyCa said:


> Hi Jon, thanks for posting, don't mind at all mate. Great results on that stunner of a car. The pot design is simply amazing and the wax itself is even better. Spent the drive to work looking at the bonnet and thinking wow I have never seen such perfect reflections ever in the paintwork. To me, this wax is something very special.


I agree Andy, it's punching well above it's price point as i've found with all Bouncers waxes. Very impressive!



Derekh929 said:


> Nice, but we need some more pics


Cheers Derek, i'll get some outdoor ones later on and of course, some heavy beading shots! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looking forward for more photos and after rain also


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you guys for doing this review, yes indeed stunning artwork by pj :thumb: - with the small worded brief he had, it was like POW !! the label was done. Very, very impressive indeed.

Andy, indeed the Audi looks superb !! the picture from the front wing looks super fluid, the beading and water behaviour is just a sight to behold.

Rob, thank you for the kind words as well > long time no speaky, we need to catch up sir :thumb:

Let's keep the pictures coming :wave:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this a hybrid wax or just a dedicated carnuba wax?


----------

